# Samba USERMGR issue



## ben___ (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I've got a Samba server running with an LDAP backend, and for the most part it works great. The only issue I'm having is that when I attempt to use USERMGR.exe on the windows side I get this (typical Microsoft) error:

```
A device attached to the system is not functioning
```

I'm running Samba 3.4.5, and OpenLDAP 2.4.21

Here's the relevant config files:
smb.conf -> http://pastebin.com/VSUXFDst
slapd.conf -> http://pastebin.com/u8b0Hw8U

Any help would be great! Let me know if any further information about the configuration would help.

- Ben


----------

